# Boat blind



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

I've been looking at several boat blinds for awhile still like the Island blind the best does anyone have this one?


----------



## Matt R (Jun 20, 2009)

gmhr1 said:


> I've been looking at several boat blinds for awhile still like the Island blind the best does anyone have this one?


Who manufactures it?


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

Of all the fowl hunting I do as well as hunting related expos; I find that the Beavertail Boat blind is one of the best. One of my hunting buddies has had one for a few seasons now, with no issues.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2009)

Its gooseview island boat blind


----------



## Matt R (Jun 20, 2009)

I agree with Lizard. The Beavertail is one of the easiest to use. That's the one I currently use and you can set it up in seconds. Only drawback is it doesn't keep you quite as dry if its raining. Its not too bad, I just close the ports down a little. I also had a Mudbuddy Quik Flip. Nice blind, but took too much time to setup and take down and the crossbraces didn't fit my boat as well and took up too much space. I'd do a search on the refuge duck hunting forum under boats & blinds. You'll get lots of blind info there. Good luck... hunting season is just around the corner!


----------



## callinfowl (Aug 15, 2005)

I have the duck island blind on my 1756 prodrive mud boat.
I would not buy another duck island blind.
If you are running a tiller motor they are a pain in the butt, you have to drop the blind if you want to move or have to go after a crip.
I was really dissapointed in the craftmanship as well.


----------



## mudduck9196 (Feb 4, 2009)

shaggy from Mud Buddy is what I use


----------



## Andy Symons (Oct 2, 2003)

Beavertail!


----------



## Matt R (Jun 20, 2009)

I also use a Beavertail blind. Very quick to set up and take down. Did however modify the grassing pockets on mine. I added more pockets, so I had top and bottom pockets. The bottom pockets are sewn shut. This allows native vegetation to be added and not blow out on windy days.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

I have a beavertail blind that I had tailored to my boat. I took it to an auto upholstery shop and they cut the excess material off the bottom and added snaps all the way around for a tight fit. I also had them add a grassing strap all the way around the blind sewn about every 4' for grass and other vegetation. It has been a very good blind to hunt out of... Bill Davis


----------



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

Go witht eh Beavertail. Bar none the beast on the market. I have had ours for about 6 years and it works very well. You will not be disapointed.


----------

